# Mix and Match Hardware Finishes



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I've been seeing a lot of mix and match finishes in high end homes lately. Door hardware in one finish, cabinet hardware in another and bath hardware in something else. Is this a trend in your area? It looks odd to me but my wife and daughter like it. Perhaps if I wasn't so CDO.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

have not seen it yet but will keep a eye open :thumbsup:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I've seen it and like you don't care for it.I'm partial to the burnished bronze hardware these days but everyones taste is different.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I see brass door hardware a lot but I haven't seen it in a kitchen in years. Everything I see in kitchen and bath nowadays is brushed nickel.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm fine with it; I see no reason that the tub spout has to look like the doorknob. I was going to say that all the matching is a modern thing, but the tub handles and the doorknob in my parents' home are matching white porcelain, from 70 or 80 years ago.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Seen it years ago in customs.

I'm always for mixing things up and don't have to match....

That's probably why my wife dresses me before going out in public...:laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't like it. Stick to one finish.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I see a lot of oil rubbed bronze around here. But not a mixture


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Mix And Match Hardware Finishes*

I'm doing a bathroom now where the homeowners prefer brushed nickel but bought polished chrome in some cases because it was a few dollars cheaper. 

So the shower head doesn't match the valve trim, the sink faucet doesn't match the drain, and the doorknob doesn't match the shower door right next to it.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a a new, matching drain on my own dime today. I couldn't take it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I see a lot of oil rubbed bronze around here. But not a mixture


Unfortunately most of the so called "oil rubbed bronze" hardware and fixtures is nothing more than some faux painted POS thin stamped steel. The genuine stuff is pricy.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife said she read an article in Architectural Digest that says oil rubbed bronze and brushed nickel are "complementary" finishes.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

txgencon said:


> My wife said she read an article in Architectural Digest that says oil rubbed bronze and brushed nickel are "complementary" finishes.


Those two together look like runny dogjob. There, now you can tell her you read a professional opinion about it too.:laughing:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Tell her two pro opinions.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Different finishes in different rooms is one thing. Different finishes in the same room is just wrong. 

Something wrong with the world. 

We did a kitchen last year. Had multiple different cabinet pulls. Figuring out which ones went where was a challenge. Looked pretty good actually.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

griz said:


> Seen it years ago in customs.
> 
> I'm always for mixing things up and don't have to match....
> 
> That's probably why my wife dresses me before going out in public...:laughing:


can you post a pic i need a good laugh. it is today the frist day of next week.:thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've seen some on remodels. Usually it's very sophisticated interior design, otherwise it's clueless interior design.

If everything has to match, just spray the whole place, hardware and all...


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

Agility said:


> I bought a a new, matching drain on my own dime today. I couldn't take it.


My plumber take steel wool to chrome and says he can make it look just like brushed nickel. I haven't seen it yet, but on this job we need a weird tub filler. He is a picky guy so I have faith. Worth a shot if your buying another anyway.


----------

